# Problem bei Findung der richtigen Architektur



## tovolkmar (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin am Überlegen für mich eine kleine Dokumentenverwaltung zu entwickeln. Das ganz soll auch Netzwerkfähig sein, dass heißt es gibt einen Server und einen Client geben. Ich bin mir aber noch unschlüssig, wie ich den Server entwickle.

Mein Favorit wäre ja ein Webservice, da ich hier einfach über HTTP darauf zugreifen könnte. Nachteilig hierbei ist allerdings, dass der Server auch Aufgaben wie Indexierung übernehmen sollte. Dies würde mit einem Webservice ja nicht gehen, richtig?

Alternativ könnte ich da ganze auch auch über Sockets machen, wobei ich hier das Protokoll selber entwickeln müsste...

Bliebe die Möglichkeit die Kommunikation über RMI zu realisieren...

Wie würdet ihr die Architektur denn aufbauen? Gibt es eventuell noch andere Vorschläge, wie man das Realisieren könnte?

Viele Grüße

Tobias


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (23. Mai 2010)

Wieso sollte eine Indexierung mit Webservices denn nicht gehn?


----------



## tovolkmar (24. Mai 2010)

Stimmt. Ich habe auch nochmal darüber nachgedacht. Dann werd ich das mit einem Webservice umsetzen...

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mai 2010)

Ich würde sagen Jackrabbit oder generell jedes JCR kompatible Repository ist ideal dafür.


----------

